# CPC-A in need of a job/internship or volunteer opportunity in Houston TX



## rnkamanyi (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello, 

My name is Nkamanyi. I am newly certified (CPC-A) and I have no work experience in medical coding. I have put out uncountable applications online to no avail yet. I am looking for a job, volunteer or internship opportunity to gain experience while sharpening my skills, and contributing to the team. 

I am willing to serve and I will be a great asset to any team. Any advice or directions on how to get my foot in is appreciated. 

Thank you.

Regards
Nkamanyi


----------



## soccerdoc33 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Nkamanyi, 

I am in the same situation and was lucky to just land a remote internship with a lovely group called CCO or Certification Coaching Org. They are an AAPC affiliate or approved AAPC Educator (not sure what the official phrase it but they partner with AAPC) who provides education, exam prep and an overall wonderful resource for questions about anything related to medical coding. Anyway, they have an internship program and it sounds pretty great and counts to take a year off the CPC-A status when you finish. I've included the website w/the application and another for the video explaining how it works. Hope it helps! 

Good luck, 

Adrienne



CCO Internship Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHif0vuzn1c

CCO Intern Application: https://www.cco.us/cco-intern-candidate-application/


----------

